# Garden Eel in the Anenome



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

We put a fairly large purple tipped anenome in the tank hoping the clownfishes might take up residence, but they didn't. Instead the Garden Eel did. I haven't heard of this before, you guys heard of it?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't but not a SW tank keepers just yet. The anemonie looks beautiful though.


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

Well, he decided that the anenome wasn't the right place for him and he moved. He was there two days...I was beginning to think he was staying there permantly. Life is good in the aquarium....all are healthy and happy.....for now.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That Anemonie is just beautiful, can you post a few pictures of it? And your tank?


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

I am getting some pics together...will post next week.


----------



## SDAquariumRock (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish you had a pick of the eel performing that strange behavior. Now, are you sure it wasn't "trapped" in the nems stinging cells?


----------



## ckeiling (May 27, 2011)

I wondered too, if it was trapped. But I don't think so, he seemed to be moving freely through the anenome, and burrowing in the live sand all around it. He was feeding even. So, no, I don't think he was trapped, just hanging out. And shoot, you're right, I should have gotten a picture!


----------

